# Neve - Serra Amarela, Serra do Gerês e Serra da Cabreira



## guimeixen (5 Dez 2020 às 19:26)

Ao ver as previsões ao longo da semana a manterem-se ou até mesmo a melhorarem, o entusiasmo foi aumentando. Ontem tive a oportunidade de estar durante o dia pelo Gerês e esteve fantástico. Entre a serra do Gerês e a serra Amarela quando estava aos 450m começava a passar a neve e depois aos 550m já nevava bem e havia alguma acumulação. Aos quase 600m havia uma acumulação razoável. Passado algum tempo parou de nevar. Já noutro sítio e cerca de meia hora depois veio outro aguaceiro ainda mais intenso. A partir daqui começou a clarear e aqueceu o que fez toda ou grande parte da neve a essas alturas derreter, permanecendo mais acima dos 650-750m dependo do sítio. Ainda dei um saltinho a outros sítios que partilho também nas fotos em baixo:




























































































































A nevar aos 550m:

O segundo aguaceiro a cerca de 640m:


----------



## guimeixen (5 Dez 2020 às 19:26)

Mais quatro para terminar :


----------



## Thomar (6 Dez 2020 às 13:32)

Mas que belo passeio!  
Até fico todo cheio de inveja.


----------



## StormRic (6 Dez 2020 às 18:16)

Maravilhosas Imagens! Excelente reportagem, obrigado Guilherme!


----------



## guimeixen (6 Dez 2020 às 20:46)

Thomar disse:


> Mas que belo passeio!
> Até fico todo cheio de inveja.





StormRic disse:


> Maravilhosas Imagens!Excelente reportagem, obrigado Guilherme!



Obrigado aos dois!


----------



## StormRic (6 Dez 2020 às 21:00)

guimeixen disse:


> Obrigado aos dois!



Nós é que agradecemos, não me canso de ver estas imagens!

Vilarinho das Furnas ainda está relativamente em baixo, em Novembro o nível estava a cerca de 17 m do máximo. Observando as fotos e aquelas árvores à beira, estimo que pouco ou nada terá recuperado.


----------



## João Pedro (6 Dez 2020 às 22:48)

Que registos maravilhosos @guimeixen ! 
Saudades do "meu" Gerês... 2020 vai ser o primeiro ano em muitos que passo sem lá ir. É, decididamente, um ano para riscar da minha memória...

Adoro a primeira foto, neve, nevoeiro e cores de outono, simplesmente perfeita!


----------



## StormRic (7 Dez 2020 às 15:06)

João Pedro disse:


> Que registos maravilhosos @guimeixen !
> Saudades do "meu" Gerês... 2020 vai ser o primeiro ano em muitos que passo sem lá ir. É, decididamente, um ano para riscar da minha memória...
> 
> Adoro a primeira foto, neve, nevoeiro e cores de outono, simplesmente perfeita!



Subscrevo, mas em vez de um ano... são 17 anos!


----------



## guimeixen (7 Dez 2020 às 19:39)

João Pedro disse:


> Que registos maravilhosos @guimeixen !
> Saudades do "meu" Gerês... 2020 vai ser o primeiro ano em muitos que passo sem lá ir. É, decididamente, um ano para riscar da minha memória...
> 
> Adoro a primeira foto, neve, nevoeiro e cores de outono, simplesmente perfeita!



Obrigado João Pedro!!


----------



## João Pedro (7 Dez 2020 às 22:27)

StormRic disse:


> Subscrevo, mas em vez de um ano... são 17 anos!


Estando mais longe é mais difícil, mas não é impossível  Parece-me que está na hora!  Vamos ver o que trará o 2021...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Dez 2020 às 11:02)

Que imagens magníficas, @guimeixen! 

Simpesmente espetaculares! Fico sempre deliciado com estas ftografias de neve tiradas em Portugal, uma vez que praticamente não tenho memórias de ir à neve (a última vez devia ter uns 8 anos).

Obrigado pela partilha


----------



## guimeixen (9 Dez 2020 às 21:05)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Que imagens magníficas, @guimeixen!
> 
> Simpesmente espetaculares! Fico sempre deliciado com estas ftografias de neve tiradas em Portugal, uma vez que praticamente não tenho memórias de ir à neve (a última vez devia ter uns 8 anos).
> 
> Obrigado pela partilha



Obrigado Duarte!


----------

